# Shitty Flag Thread



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

As a Flag lover all American City and Tumblrgender Flags are Fucking Shit

Amsterdam flag is Superior.


Lets take a Moment that Milwaukee Refuses To change the Garbage flag they current have


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 14, 2018)

I like the old Provo flag more than the new one:


----------



## Konover (Oct 14, 2018)

hurts me to say it but the Free Orange State's flag is just shit.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 566932
> View attachment 566931
> I like the old Provo flag more than the new one:
> View attachment 566930



i Remember a Ebay seller that sells Provos Older Flags. its from China (since they produce most flags)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3X5-Flag-B...h=item2cd36471e6:g:OHgAAOSwWGlZwL7n:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 14, 2018)

Hurts talking shit about muh state.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> Hurts talking shit about muh state.




My State has a more Complex and hard to draw flag.


Well the image fucking broke so here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Minnesota#/media/File:Flag_of_Minnesota.svg





Also to note. New Zealand got some ideas for a new flag and one of them was a fucking Lazer eye Kiwi.

It Should also be the flag of this site..


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Liberian County flags.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Liberia


----------



## KraftEagle (Oct 14, 2018)

The county flags of Liberia are truly something special. As if someone drew them in MSPaint. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find any pictures of these things actually flying.





Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

KraftEagle said:


> The county flags of Liberia are truly something special. As if someone drew them in MSPaint. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find any pictures of these things actually flying.
> 
> View attachment 566955
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd



From what i was told They Where made by Tribes who had Limited Cloth. they Recreated them using Ms-Paint
and Adopted them as County Flags


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 14, 2018)

I already made this thread.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mass-flagging-thread.48284/page-2


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I already made this thread.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mass-flagging-thread.48284/page-2



This is mainly for Garbage Flags with Horrid designs.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 14, 2018)

Best city flag:





The Royal Banner of the country  i currently live in:






It's just so gay and adorable


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> The Royal Banner of the country  i currently live in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Remember seeing a type of Underpants that looked like this


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 14, 2018)

@Libyan 
R/Polandball is two doors down the hall.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Torrance City looks like some flag from CIS Or some Investigation Show.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Oct 14, 2018)

This thread needs more of the previous Pocatello flag:






Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 566931
> I like the old Provo flag more than the new one:
> View attachment 566930


The old one reminds me of this:


Spoiler


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 14, 2018)

All of the US state flags that are just the state seal on a blank blue background are bad, and that's about half of all the states. It's lazy, uninspired, and it leads to situations like when in the capitol building of Nebraska they flew the flag upsidedown for 10 days and no one even noticed.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 14, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> This thread needs more of the previous Pocatello flag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No surprise that SE Idaho is perpetually stuck in 1989.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> All of the US state flags that are just the state seal on a blank blue background are bad, and that's about half of all the states. It's lazy, uninspired, and it leads to situations like when in the capitol building of Nebraska they flew the flag upsidedown for 10 days and no one even noticed.



The Highschool near me Flies the Minnesota flag upside down.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 14, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> No surprise that SE Idaho is perpetually stuck in 1989.


Based


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 14, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> https://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/5b...-57340601.jpg?width=3200&height=1680&fit=crop
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yeFRLeCNK...idDOQo/s1600/my+little+pony+michigan+flag.jpg
> Hurts talking shit about muh state.



Oof, did you hear about the "proposed" Detroit flag? Some jackass with a brand new Graphic Design (I think I can't find the program any more) degree thought that the city needed a new flag that looked more like an app icon, be put on merch, and well just is an uninspired rip off, of one of the finalists of the New Zeland 2015 flag referendum.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Oof, did you hear about the "proposed" Detroit flag? Some jackass with a brand new Graphic Design (I think I can't find the program any more) degree thought that the city needed a new flag that looked more like an app icon, be put on merch, and well just is an uninspired rip off, of one of the finalists of the New Zeland 2015 flag referendum.



Detroits flag just needs a few Abandoned buildings and Pistols in the corners


----------



## KraftEagle (Oct 14, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> This thread needs more of the previous Pocatello flag:



Damn. That's a bad one. Are the trademark symbol and copyright text part of the actual flag?


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

KraftEagle said:


> Damn. That's a bad one. Are the trademark symbol and copyright text part of the actual flag?



The Flag fell out of use According to some People. 

New one is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocatello,_Idaho#/media/File:Flag_of_Pocatello,_Idaho.svg


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 14, 2018)

Making a bad thing worse


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Oct 14, 2018)

KraftEagle said:


> Damn. That's a bad one. Are the trademark symbol and copyright text part of the actual flag?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Yes and yes.



Isnt it Illegal to Copyright city flags? i understand a Mcdonalds one but not a City.



KraftEagle said:


> The county flags of Liberia are truly something special. As if someone drew them in MSPaint. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find any pictures of these things actually flying.
> 
> View attachment 566955
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd



Found some flying



Oh Look. Some People refused to Replace the torn County flags.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Fucking Tyrone doesn't see to know how to put a thumb on their GAA flags.
dipshits still haven't fixed it.


----------



## Dragon Face (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.queerty.com/the-absolutely-horrific-attempts-to-improve-on-the-rainbow-flag-20090617


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> https://www.queerty.com/the-absolutely-horrific-attempts-to-improve-on-the-rainbow-flag-20090617



Are the Colored Gender Emblems the Color Chart of Peniuses


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Fucking Tyrone doesn't see to know how to put a thumb and their GAA flags.
> dipshits still haven't fixed it.
> View attachment 567101



On the "Tir Eoghain" you can See White Around it meaning they didnt even fucking Crop it Correctly.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> On the "Tir Eoghain" you can See White Around it meaning they didnt even fucking Crop it Correctly.


Thankfully our Armagh flags are much nicer, not mention that Armagh is  superior to Tyrone anyway.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Oct 14, 2018)

Why is it that autists like Chris and @Libyan insist on Capitalizing random words in the Middle of every Sentance? Is it part of the autist genetic code or something?
Anyway the “redesigned” pride flag that’s supposed to be extra woke n intersectional looks like shit. Literally, it looks like there’s a big smear of crap on it.


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 14, 2018)

The current Ottawa flag is reminiscent of the background on a laundry detergent box from the 1970s.



It's at least better than the 1987 to 2000 flag which had the coat of arms on a headache-inducing purple, red, and blue background. It would have been infinitely better if they'd just have used the coat of arms on a single color background. The tricolor background by itself was the Ottawa flag from 1900 to 1987.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

sasazuka said:


> The current Ottawa flag is reminiscent of the background on a laundry detergent box from the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 567129
> 
> ...



Ottawa atleast doesnt use Text or some shitty Hard to draw Coat of Arms. its simple.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 14, 2018)

IIRC the reason why purple is barely (if ever) used as a national flag/state flag/whatever colour is because until like the 1900s purple dye was obscenely expensive to produce (due to it being entirely sourced from a rare sea snail in lebanon. Like, rare enough that the average monarch would be lucky if he could get a purple shirt or some shit, which is also why it has long been seen as the "royal" colour. Therefore NOBODY wanted to waste such a precious comodity on the hundreds of thousands of flags the average nation needed until mauve was discovered and synthesised in the 19th century, and a tiny number of countries toyed around with adding purple to flags.

This means that while there are thousands of years of experience with colour coordination in flags with every other colour of the rainbow, purple was (and is) a novel concept in flag design that few countries have ever really played around with enough to come up with a good design


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Ottawa atleast doesnt use Text or some shitty Hard to draw Coat of Arms. its simple.



The current Ottawa flag is simple in a way but it'd be complicated to draw precisely without serious drafting tools and precise measurements since there are no straight lines in that slightly spiralling O with the stretched-out maple leaf that's split into three.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 14, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Ottawa atleast doesnt use Text or some shitty Hard to draw Coat of Arms. its simple.



Yes. Simplicity is key in design. However, this looks more like a business logo.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 14, 2018)

Tbh I never liked the flag of my home province of B.C, specifically the top part where they had to Shorten and stretch the union jack to make it awkwardly fit within a standard flag dimension.  






Although I'm not usually one for erasing history, I'd prefer if they incorporated the Blue and Green tricolour of the Cascadian flag.  Maybe replace the tree with the sun and incorporate the waves somehow? I dunno, I just think there are plenty of designs that would look much better.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> Tbh I never liked the flag of my home province of B.C, specifically the top part where they had to Shorten and stretch the union jack to make it awkwardly fit within a standard flag dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a Simplified Tree like a Triangle Pine or Something would Fit on the Cascadia flag.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> Tbh I never liked the flag of my home province of B.C, specifically the top part where they had to Shorten and stretch the union jack to make it awkwardly fit within a standard flag dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixed the Ugly Tree.


----------



## Káiser Futura (Oct 14, 2018)

Shitty Flag





Good Flag







Spoiler: Explanation



The first one is the shitty flag that put the socialist regime in 2006 adding an eighth star and modifying the shield with the excuse that "Bolivar had wanted it." However, by adding the eighth star (which represents Guayana), they shit in the Act of Indepence since it was signed only by 7 PROVINCES. There is also no written decree of Bolívar that adds the eighth star, and if so, they would have to add to the Province of Coro and the Province of Maracaibo, giving a total of 10 stars.

The second is for many the true flag of Venezuela. Decreed during the government of Marcos Perez Jimenez (Best Venezuelan President) in 1954 and retiring in 2006 for that shitty flag.


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 14, 2018)

Káiser Futura said:


> Shitty Flag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also the horse is pointing the other way. I rule at "Spot the Difference".


----------



## Libyan (Oct 14, 2018)

Káiser Futura said:


> Shitty Flag
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im gonna buy the Second flag why? because why not..


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 14, 2018)

_jacksfilms nepal joke here



_


----------



## chunkygoth (Oct 14, 2018)

Here's a very shitty flag.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 14, 2018)

I've seen this one printed and flown


----------



## MorganaIsMyReligion (Oct 15, 2018)

The flag of German Cameroon is specially funny to me, why you may ask?
Alongside that MS Paint shield, you can see white borders around the elephant's head.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Oct 15, 2018)

I liked how everyone bitched about the old Georgia flag because it incorporated the Confederate battle flag, so they changed it to  basically the Stars and Bars and most people are too historically illiterate to realize that it's also a Confederate flag.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 15, 2018)

Someone on /int/ once said Haiti's flag looks like something pasted together in MSPaint.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 15, 2018)

We all know the shittiest flag of the world.


----------



## millais (Oct 15, 2018)

the flag of Gaddafi's Libya was just a green flag. Very lazy


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 15, 2018)

Maryland’s flag strikes me as the type to be drawn by some 14 year old DND nerd


----------



## MidUSA (Oct 15, 2018)

Bolivias alternative (but officially recognized) national flag is pretty shit.






Looks like a pride parade got thrown in a blender and someone tried to sew it together.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## sadpope (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Oct 15, 2018)

MorganaIsMyReligion said:


> The flag of German Cameroon is specially funny to me, why you may ask?
> Alongside that MS Paint shield, you can see white borders around the elephant's head.


I Wikipedia'd it and it's just a crude recreation of a proposed flag. If this was a real thing I'm sure it would've looked different, I doubt they had MS Paint in the 19th century.
A lot of flags in this thread seem to be these things, they don't speak much about the pure designs.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 15, 2018)

They can't spell 'Lamh dhearg abu' correctly plus a hand with wings just looks retarded.




Drug dealers have their own flag over here which looks like a child's crayon drawing.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 15, 2018)

Going on Keep It Simple Stupid, I present the Flag of the Air Corps of Ireland. The base colors are fine, and its coat of arms is quite nice (too detailed, but still nice), but the whole thing is ruined with the army coat of arms and roundel in the corners.

Also the Air Corps consists of 5 Cessna 172 variants, 8 trainers and 10 helicopters.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 15, 2018)

Bogs said:


> View attachment 567615
> 
> Going on Keep It Simple Stupid, I present the Flag of the Air Corps of Ireland. The base colors are fine, and its coat of arms is quite nice (too detailed, but still nice), but the whole thing is ruined with the army coat of arms and roundel in the corners.
> 
> Also the Air Corps consists of 5 Cessna 172 variants, 8 trainers and 10 helicopters.


Bloody freestate airforce and the their propeller planes, you'd think they're preparing for WW2.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 15, 2018)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Bloody freestate airforce and the their propeller planes, you'd think they're preparing for WW2.


Well they missed out on the first WW2


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 15, 2018)

Tampa's flag is exceptional


----------



## Libyan (Oct 15, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> I've seen this one printed and flownView attachment 567320




Ebay has them alot.


millais said:


> the flag of Gaddafi's Libya was just a green flag. Very lazy



Some guy almost gave me the Gaddafi flag on accident when i asked for a libyan flag.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 15, 2018)

I made some flags when I played nationstates, everyone I asked for feedback told me they were shit so I'll share them here:


----------



## Libyan (Oct 15, 2018)

エボラちゃん said:


> I made some flags when I played nationstates, everyone I asked for feedback told me they were shit so I'll share them here:View attachment 567642 View attachment 567643 View attachment 567645



Honestly they look fine. they don't have some Shitty Elephant Photoshopped from a Painting onto it.



Dick Pooman said:


> Tampa's flag is exceptional









Just Remove the Coat of Arms and the Green Part and its fine.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 15, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Just Remove the Coat of Arms and the Green Part and its fine.



I had a hard time finding a good picture to use. You really need to google it to get its full awfulness. It's a lot worse when you see the actual shape of it.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 15, 2018)

Dick Pooman said:


> I had a hard time finding a good picture to use. You really need to google it to get its full awfulness. It's a lot worse when you see the actual shape of it.




 

i Tried Making it look less Shitty


----------



## CWCchange (Oct 15, 2018)

THREAD FUCKING OVER!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 15, 2018)

3edgy5me color scheme and random insertion of a street shitter religious symbol, then promptly waved around by low-IQ faggots who ruined literally the entire world for everyone.


----------



## Libyan (Oct 16, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 568105
> 
> 3edgy5me color scheme and random insertion of a street shitter religious symbol, then promptly waved around by low-IQ faggots who ruined literally the entire world for everyone.



Why did Hitler even choose a Swastika thats my biggest question


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 16, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Why did Hitler even choose a Swastika thats my biggest question


IIRC he and his cronies thought it was connected to the fictional race of royal wizards they believed in.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 16, 2018)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Oof, did you hear about the "proposed" Detroit flag? Some jackass with a brand new Graphic Design (I think I can't find the program any more) degree thought that the city needed a new flag that looked more like an app icon, be put on merch, and well just is an uninspired rip off, of one of the finalists of the New Zeland 2015 flag referendum.


> also that the best thing these days about Motown is the flag

I don't hate his idea but he went from too complicated to too simple.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 17, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> THREAD FUCKING OVER!


Don't really care about Canada but come on that flag isn't at all bad.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Oct 17, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> IIRC the reason why purple is barely (if ever) used as a national flag/state flag/whatever colour is because until like the 1900s purple dye was obscenely expensive to produce (due to it being entirely sourced from a rare sea snail in lebanon. Like, rare enough that the average monarch would be lucky if he could get a purple shirt or some shit, which is also why it has long been seen as the "royal" colour. Therefore NOBODY wanted to waste such a precious comodity on the hundreds of thousands of flags the average nation needed until mauve was discovered and synthesised in the 19th century, and a tiny number of countries toyed around with adding purple to flags.
> 
> This means that while there are thousands of years of experience with colour coordination in flags with every other colour of the rainbow, purple was (and is) a novel concept in flag design that few countries have ever really played around with enough to come up with a good design



It might also be a little-used color because it simply tends to look like shit. This is the flag commies in my country tend to use.






It symbolizes a brief republic we had from 1931-1939. The far left here seems to think it was some sort of progressive socialist paradise and wants to go back to it, nevermind that it was full of violence, instability and corruption. And that its last few years took place during a bloody Civil War.

But the worst part is that goddamn flag. These people actually fly that turd with pride.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Damocles_Sword (Oct 18, 2018)

Kiwi fams, I present to you the C̶o̶m̶m̶u̶n̶i̶s̶t̶  Albuquerque flag


----------



## Commander Keen (Oct 21, 2018)

Bogs said:


> Well they missed out on the first WW2



Plenty of Irish joined up and fought for the brits. Mostly northern Irish, true, but some from the republic showed up.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 21, 2018)

Libyan said:


> As a Flag lover all American City and Tumblrgender Flags are Fucking Shit








What about the flag of Chicago?


----------



## Libyan (Oct 30, 2018)

Ilackcreativity said:


> What about the flag of Chicago?



Chicago Seems fine..


----------



## Bogs (Oct 30, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> Plenty of Irish joined up and fought for the brits. Mostly northern Irish, true, but some from the republic showed up.


Ireland's army stayed out of the war; Ireland maintaining a strict neutrality during the war, even when Northern Ireland was offered for our participation. Both the German and Japanese embassies remained open during the war, and Eamon de Valera signed the book of condolences for Hitler and met with the German Ambassador.
Unfortunately he rescinded his true >redpilled >based status by accepting Jewish refugees during the war and has a forest in Israel named after him.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 30, 2018)

The official flag of Nunatsiavut


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 1, 2018)

Can't believe no one's covered this yet.


----------



## Libyan (Nov 2, 2018)

Pocoyo said:


> View attachment 581736
> 
> Can't believe no one's covered this yet.


What the fuck is that?


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 2, 2018)

Libyan said:


> What the fuck is that?



It's the flag of Australatina, the made-up fantasy land of Philip Haskins-Delici, a well-known lolcow who has his own dedicated forum here if you're interested in reading more on him.

But yeah, basically this is supposed to be a die-hard communist country and yet the flag here has all of these Catholic Christian symbols that would NEVER appear in any real communist insignia.


----------



## Libyan (Nov 2, 2018)

Pocoyo said:


> It's the flag of Australatina, the made-up fantasy land of Philip Haskins-Delici, a well-known lolcow who has his own dedicated forum here if you're interested in reading more on him.
> 
> But yeah, basically this is supposed to be a die-hard communist country and yet the flag here has all of these Catholic Christian symbols that would NEVER appear in any real communist insignia.



Dear god. is it like a real Micronation? like Sealand or Molossia?


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 2, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Dear god. is it like a real Micronation? like Sealand or Molossia?



Quite the opposite, It's described as being over 600,000 square miles (about the size of Alaska for comparison) and having a population of well over 100 million people. What's even more odd is that it's supposedly located way up north right beside the New England States/Canadian Maritime Provinces. (Which leads to another issue, since it's well in the northern hemisphere, shouldn't it be called something like "Borealatina" since "Austra" is regarding the south? Just my thoughts.)

Here it is in comparison to the other Latin American states.


Spoiler


----------



## Libyan (Nov 2, 2018)

Pocoyo said:


> Quite the opposite, It's described as being over 600,000 square miles (about the size of Alaska for comparison) and having a population of well over 100 million people. What's even more odd is that it's supposedly located way up north right beside the New England States/Canadian Maritime Provinces. (Which leads to another issue, since it's well in the northern hemisphere, shouldn't it be called something like "Borealatina" since "Austra" is regarding the south? Just my thoughts.)
> 
> Here it is in comparison to the other Latin American states.
> 
> ...


Did he  Fucking Claim half the atlantic ocean


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 2, 2018)

Libyan said:


> Did he  Fucking Claim half the atlantic ocean



Not only that but he's apparently colonizing Newfoundland as well.


----------



## Libyan (Nov 2, 2018)

Pocoyo said:


> Not only that but he's apparently colonizing Newfoundland as well.



this Dude gonna start WWIII


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 2, 2018)

Libyan said:


> this Dude gonna start WWIII



Everything is a war with this guy.

But to get back on topic, just imagine if THIS were to become the flag of Canada..


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 5, 2018)

This is the most based flag ever and I wanna share it but there is no flag thread


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> All of the US state flags that are just the state seal on a blank blue background are bad, and that's about half of all the states. It's lazy, uninspired, and it leads to situations like when in the capitol building of Nebraska they flew the flag upsidedown for 10 days and no one even noticed.


My states flag can be flown upside down and it looks exactly the same


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 6, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> My states flag can be flown upside down and it looks exactly the same


I actually fucking love that flag tbh


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 6, 2018)

Flags should be easy to reproduce.

Going all out with symbols should be used for a coat of arms instead.



Pocoyo said:


> Here it is in comparison to the other Latin American states.


Australatina looks like a tumor growing near North America.

A rectangular shredded top hat or t-shirt shaped tumor.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 6, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> THREAD FUCKING OVER!


That wasn't our first flag.  Here is a 1:00 video on when we got our new flag design in 1968, any canadian here should recognize this video.  I actually dig the one with the blue border.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 7, 2018)

Nepal was featured here before. But, it used to have faces drawn on it, too.



>


----------



## wateryketchup (Dec 7, 2018)

Come to think of it does Cwcville even have a flag?


----------



## dunbrine47 (Dec 7, 2018)

It's probably this on a flagpole:


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Dec 7, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> All of the US state flags that are just the state seal on a blank blue background are bad, and that's about half of all the states. It's lazy, uninspired, and it leads to situations like when in the capitol building of Nebraska they flew the flag upsidedown for 10 days and no one even noticed.



Every state I've ever lived in has a blue background and the seal has a river in it.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Dec 7, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Louisiana
To be fair Louisiana actually did something decent with their design since it's a French symbol stylized to resemble a Catholic one.


----------



## JosephTX (Dec 9, 2018)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Louisiana
> To be fair Louisiana actually did something decent with their design since it's a French symbol stylized to resemble a Catholic one.



Louisiana, South Carolina, Alaska and Indiana are the only states that follow the default blue flag template who pull it off well since Louisiana and South Carolina use traditional heraldic symbols, and Alaska and Indiana use stars in cool patterns.

Meanwhile I actually entered a flag contest and seal a while ago for this town and I honestly put a lot of effort into the symbolism after researching the town and using heraldry correct designs ans and symbols so I thought I would be a Finalist.







Well the assholes didn't even email me to let me know I didn't make the finals, with the finalists consisting of recolors of their city logo with the winning flag design being the city logo simply with red and white reversed and the winner's seal was even less effort with the logo 1:1 copy pasted on into a seal.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Dec 9, 2018)

JosephTX said:


> Louisiana, South Carolina, Alaska and Indiana are the only states that follow the default blue flag template who pull it off well since Louisiana and South Carolina use traditional heraldic symbols, and Alaska and Indiana use stars in cool patterns.
> 
> Meanwhile I actually entered a flag contest and seal a while ago for this town and I honestly put a lot of effort into the symbolism after researching the town and using heraldry correct designs ans and symbols so I thought I would be a Finalist.
> 
> ...


Really makes you wonder how many good flags have gone by the wayside because the city commission or such had no taste or were suffering a nepotism issue.


----------



## JosephTX (Dec 9, 2018)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Really makes you wonder how many good flags have gone by the wayside because the city commission or such had no taste or were suffering a nepotism issue.


Probably a lot because a lot of these boards are made of soccermoms and boomers.

It's like me starting a project to give each county in my state of Texas a coat of arms and a flag just for me to not bother because I know out of 254 counties I doubt a single one would adopt one.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Dec 9, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 568105
> 
> 3edgy5me color scheme and random insertion of a street shitter religious symbol, then promptly waved around by low-IQ faggots who ruined literally the entire world for everyone.



Kreigsmarine flag is pretty kino though


----------



## JosephTX (Dec 9, 2018)

RealtreeByGod said:


> Kreigsmarine flag is pretty kino though
> 
> View attachment 610876


Fun fact it was personally designed by Hitler who according to Albert Speer was absolutely obsessed with every detail about it with more attention paid to it than any other state symbol he created (mind you the official Nazi flag is 1/24th off center on purpose he was that autistic), so much so after designing it in 1935 he went back and edited it again in 1938 to make the lines of the cross connect with the borders of the disk.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Maxliam (Dec 9, 2018)

Pretty much any flag that isn't America's. Same goes for countries. Must suck to be so inferior to America.


----------



## JosephTX (Dec 10, 2018)

Beta Faggot said:


> View attachment 610939


I never liked the Kek flag mainly due to the fact the kek symbol isn't squared and it only works in one orientation.

Yes rate me autistic.


----------



## Maxliam (Dec 11, 2018)

JosephTX said:


> I never liked the Kek flag mainly due to the fact the kek symbol isn't squared and it only works in one orientation.
> 
> Yes rate me autistic.


You got it, FAGGOT!


----------



## Dover Demon (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 2, 2019)

This flag the socalled St Patricks Saltire/cross because it has fuck all to do with Saint Patrick and is really just an english invention.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 3, 2019)

ulsterscotsman said:


> This flag the socalled St Patricks Saltire/cross because it has fuck all to do with Saint Patrick and is really just an english invention.
> View attachment 682281



(I could swear that this thread is a honey trap to flush out N.I. kiwis. )

I present to you this abomination, a proposed new flag for Northern Ireland, from 2010:


----------



## JosephTX (Mar 3, 2019)

So they have introduced legislation to adopt this piece of shit as the new flag of Utah.



I think this is clearly an elaborate troll by Russia due to the red star and Russian pattern of colors.


----------



## Sigma (Mar 4, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 566932
> View attachment 566931
> I like the old Provo flag more than the new one:
> View attachment 566930


The new Provo flag always reminded me too much of the Obama symbol


----------



## PaniniMan (Sep 18, 2019)

Back when I used to do stuff in the lolcow farm called Nationstates I made some flags, some of them weren't actually that bad.


Spoiler: Big Flags


















The first flag was an unfinished flag for my nation, still thought it would have turned out good

The second flag was for someone who was a slut for the state of Wisconsin

The third is meh, has room to improve but was meant to be like a minor islands type flag

And for the fourth one someone just told me to combine America, Canada, Britain, and Texas' flags


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 19, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> So they have introduced legislation to adopt this piece of shit as the new flag of Utah.
> View attachment 683164
> I think this is clearly an elaborate troll by Russia due to the red star and Russian pattern of colors.



You're a piece of shit. That new flag isn't great but it's way better than the old one.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You're a piece of shit. That new flag isn't great but it's way better than the old one.


American state flags aren't a high bar in the 1st place though.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 19, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> So they have introduced legislation to adopt this piece of shit as the new flag of Utah.
> View attachment 683164
> I think this is clearly an elaborate troll by Russia due to the red star and Russian pattern of colors.


Remove the text and make the golden circle one solid circle rather than two rings and it's an alright flag.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Sep 19, 2019)

Here have some Georgia county flags



Spoiler






Clayron




Turner




Oglethorpe




Douglas




Fulton



Bonus flag when I looked up Clayton County I found Clayton county Iowa and its just awful.



Spoiler: Clayton Iowa


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 19, 2019)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> American state flags aren't a high bar in the 1st place though.



Some aren't. New Mexico, California, Texas, Tennessee, Arizona, Colorado, and Ohio are all top-tier, on par with some of the best national flags.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Some aren't. New Mexico, California, Texas, Tennessee, Arizona, Colorado, and Ohio are all top-tier, on par with some of the best national flags.


Oh yeah but those are such a ridiculous exception it's amazing and it's likely not coincidental many of those states flew the Stars and Bars.


----------



## VB 305 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 20, 2019)

nanotech said:


> View attachment 942011


curved swords


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Sep 20, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 568105
> 
> 3edgy5me color scheme and random insertion of a street shitter religious symbol, then promptly waved around by low-IQ faggots who ruined literally the entire world for everyone.


Have to disagree with that and say it's a very simple recognisable and effective design that really stands out.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 20, 2019)

The flags themselves aren't really that dumb granted.  However, during multiple Chinese civil wars throughout history, the various warring factions had a tendency to always want to use yellow flags in order to model themselves after Shi Huangdi.  This would often times cause confusion on Chinese battlefields, as the difference between your army's banner, and the enemy banner might be just a slight difference in text.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 21, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> Still the official flag for the province of _Евре́йская Aвтоно́мная о́бласть_ ( _Yevreyskaya Avtonomnaya Oblast_  )
> Thanks Soviet Russia
> View attachment 943070


Ah yes, the Jewish Autonomous Oblast that has next to no Jews in it anymore.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Apr 7, 2020)

Original flag of West Virginia was double sided with the seal on the back and a pretty bushel of mountain laurel on the front. It's very nontraditional and impractical in the real world because it was hard to print and the symbols bled through on each side, but I kinda like the design tbqh.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 8, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Oh yeah but those are such a ridiculous exception it's amazing and it's likely not coincidental many of those states flew the Stars and Bars.



Only two of seven, unless we want to count the Arizona Territory and the state of Arizona as being the same, which is really generous.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 8, 2020)

VB 305 said:


> View attachment 942011


The heraldry on that flag looks like a collection of sex toys.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 21, 2020)

Georgian Soviet Socialist Republic
Awful, yet eyecatching


----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 17, 2020)

A proposed flag for India from 1904, as seen in an Anglo-Indian weekly. The dark blue band represented Hindus and Buddhists, the green band represented Muslims, and the light blue band represented Christians. The vertical purple band on the left side contained the stars from the Orion constellation, which represented the provinces and states. The surrounding red border symbolised India being kept united and whole by British rule.[13]


----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 20, 2021)

Royal Scots Navy red ensign. Just terrible



Autism Flag? Autism Flag.


----------



## WolfeTone (Jan 2, 2022)

flag of the orkney islands


----------

